# Deer Costume :) Help!



## Wonderllost (Oct 23, 2013)

I decided I was going to be a deer ealier on... I then found some pictures for inspiration and I found this








I fell in love with those ears, If anyone knows who this is, or how to make ears somewhat like this (I'm guessing using felt and faux fur) that would be super awesome!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't tell for sure, but it almost looks to me like, well...pigtails, basically. As if they were her natural hair, just pulled into "ears." I could very easily be wrong about that. 

Are you sure you want to go as a deer during hunting season? Maybe that's not an issue...I live in the country where it could be....


----------



## Wonderllost (Oct 23, 2013)

Hmm It could be true, but I have very very short hair so it wouldn't be possible at all XD Hopefully I can find something soon though

I'm not aware of any hunters but it would be awful if their eyesight was so bad they thought a real deer was walking on 2 legs... ;p


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's a tutorial I used to make some ears for a cow hat. I would make a few paper ears to make sure the shape is right, then make them out of fleece/felt and fur.
http://beetlecat.livejournal.com/31129.html


----------

